# Help with old woofers



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys I recently just pulled the subs out our my dads old truck due to the fact that He upgraded to newer rockford subs but I was wondering what the rms and max wattage is on them because I wanna throw them in my car.

They are labeled nomad on the dust cap but that is the only brand on them other than the box it came in with mids and tweeters. It was a pre loaded set up made by American acoustics. He had it Hooked up to a old school punch 45 but I was gunna use my own amp and didn't want to blow them.


----------



## Chisholmcody (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a pic


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you take a picture of the back? I've never heard of them but maybe someone will recognize the motor structure.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

nomad was a brand sold by auto part stores, really lowend stuff that wont take much power. single 4 ohm coil, small coil that doesn't like to overheat..150 rms per driver would get them moving, but don't expect a lot out of them..they will want a larger sealed box to perform best.

I had one of the nomad amplifiers..it was a neat design but utterly crappy internals.


----------

